# Plan for first time bacon - sound right?



## illini40 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello

I picked up a pork belly from Costco today, and I’m going to try my first attempt at hot smoked bacon.

Does the following sound like a good plan?

- 4-5 lbs of pork belly
- 1 cup kosher salt
- 1 cup brown sugar
- cover the belly and seal 
- fridge for at least 7 days (flipping occasionally)
- rinse and dry off 
- smoke to IT of 150* ish

Is 7 days ok in the fridge, or should I plan for shorter / longer?

Before smoking, do you add anything (more sugar, other seasonings, etc)?

I’ve seen references to using maple syrup in the brine / cure. Can you simply just add some syrup to the salt and sugar mix?


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 9, 2019)

I am curious as to the responses. I want to try bacon smoking. I'll be waiting as well.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 9, 2019)

That's a good place to start.  I assume you are dry brining?  If so, flip it everyday.

Also, let a good pellicle form rather than just drying it off.  I put mine on a rack on top a cookie sheet and set it in the fridge uncovered overnight.  After smoking, let it sit for a few days to a week before slicing and eating - the smoke will be absorbed into meat and mellow for a much better product.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't see curing salt in this. Are you going for an old school pure salt cure?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 9, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I don't see curing salt in this. Are you going for an old school pure salt cure?



Good catch.  If you are not using cure then keep in mind that you will need to handle both your raw and finished product differently.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 9, 2019)

Hopefully the original poster clarifies, hate to offer bad advice based off assumptions!


----------



## Tex1911 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think you need to search a little more and make sure your cure is spot-on. Too much, or too little can be very bad.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for all of the quick replies everyone!

To clarify - I am not planning on using a curing salt. I was simply planning to brine in a 1:1 ratio of kosher salt and brown sugar. Maybe I should not have used the term “cure”? Is this ok?

How specifically do I need to be handling the raw and finished product differently?

What specifically do I need to be searching more on?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

I would advise you do some studying here before jumping willie-nellie on a sow belly.

Oh, never mind. Just have fun and be careful.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 9, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for all of the quick replies everyone!
> 
> To clarify - I am not planning on using a curing salt. I was simply planning to brine in a 1:1 ratio of kosher salt and brown sugar. Maybe I should not have used the term “cure”? Is this ok?
> 
> ...



To be fair, I don't know much about old style salt curing. I've only read about it briefly and never attempted it. Your numbers look appropriate from what I've read..but I don't know any thing about salt only cure with bacon. Be careful is all I can say!


----------



## illini40 (Feb 9, 2019)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> Good catch.  If you are not using cure then keep in mind that you will need to handle both your raw and finished product differently.





SonnyE said:


> I would advise you do some studying here before jumping willie-nellie on a sow belly.
> 
> Oh, never mind. Just have fun and be careful.





TomKnollRFV said:


> To be fair, I don't know much about old style salt curing. I've only read about it briefly and never attempted it. Your numbers look appropriate from what I've read..but I don't know any thing about salt only cure with bacon. Be careful is all I can say!



Hmm...so now I’m a little nervous that I’m really headed down the wrong path? Help me understand - just brining in the salt/sugar, then hot smoking to 150*/160*ish IT, and then freezing until ready to fry and eat, is not the best approach?

I thought that hot smoking would not require the use of a pink curing salt.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 9, 2019)

You are correct, your hot smoking so it will be safe without the use of cure.  It might be really salty thou.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 9, 2019)

It should be safe, but the curing salt adds not only flavour <and the colour> but also an added level of safety. When you smoke a cured product, the temperatures used are not super high. If you crank the heat to high, it renders the fat, which you want to avoid, so it can take 6-12 hours to meat the IT you want. <I've had buckboard bacon on for 10 hours before>. 

There isn't really a reason to use the old fashion method IMO. I mean it is a neat heritage type thing, but if you don't know your science behind it sort of deal, it can stray into dangerous territory. Now assuming the pork you got isn't near expiration <I would think it isn't> 7 days will be fine. If it'll end up to salty etc like PC farmer said? You got me. A week though is safe. It's past this point where I'd no longer trust meat in a fridge with out curing agents.

You can do some googling to get an idea..heck if Townsend has any videos on this, watch his stuff on youtube, he does heritage recipes etc. He's effectively lives the life style that used this method!


----------



## illini40 (Feb 9, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> You are correct, your hot smoking so it will be safe without the use of cure.  It might be really salty thou.



Thanks for the input. Suggestions on ensuring it is not too salty?



TomKnollRFV said:


> It should be safe, but the curing salt adds not only flavour <and the colour> but also an added level of safety. When you smoke a cured product, the temperatures used are not super high. If you crank the heat to high, it renders the fat, which you want to avoid, so it can take 6-12 hours to meat the IT you want. <I've had buckboard bacon on for 10 hours before>.
> 
> There isn't really a reason to use the old fashion method IMO. I mean it is a neat heritage type thing, but if you don't know your science behind it sort of deal, it can stray into dangerous territory. Now assuming the pork you got isn't near expiration <I would think it isn't> 7 days will be fine. If it'll end up to salty etc like PC farmer said? You got me. A week though is safe. It's past this point where I'd no longer trust meat in a fridge with out curing agents.
> 
> You can do some googling to get an idea..heck if Townsend has any videos on this, watch his stuff on youtube, he does heritage recipes etc. He's effectively lives the life style that used this method!



Thanks for the input. So curing salt can be used when still hot smoking? I had the perception that using a curing salt would be difficult or only be used with a cold smoke process that would be more risky.

I am not confident that I could run my smoker at temps much below 175*-180*, thus I was thinking that a hot smoke would be best.

What are the cons of using a curing salt (assuming this is referencing curing salt #1)?

Is the concern more of brining the belly in the fridge, without a curing salt, for that long?

I realize Traeger recipes are not the source of all truth, however I found the following bacon recipe that they published that has no curing salt. I would assume it has to be relatively safe for Traeger to publish.

https://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/pork/applewood-smoked-bacon


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

For my first batch of bacon, I did some Belly, with cure, and a good plan.
At the same time, I did some Buckboard Bacon with a Salt and Sugar dry brine.

Both are called "dry brine's", but they actually draw the moisture out of the meat, then at the end days that moisture gets reabsorbed into the bacon. For me, I see that occurring the 11th-14th day.

My test bed Bacon's both acted that way. The belly Bacon came out nice and tasty. My buckboard bacon (Boston Butt) came out very salty, to my taste.
Since I like good tasting bacon, I haven't repeated my mistake of Sugar/Salt brining again.

I do use a 1 to 1 for my Salmon Dry Brineing. But that is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 9, 2019)

Handling the meat raw... A good salt content should keep anything from growing but keep your temps under 40.  I have kept hog casings for a year or so packed in salt and in the frig with no problem.

A good rule of thumb is 40-to-140-in-4.  Without cure, you only want your meat to be above 40 degrees and below 140 degrees for 4 hours or less.  This decreases the chances of bacterial growth.  Without curing salt, try and get your internal temperature to 150-155 within 4 hours of pulling it out of the frig.  Then refrigerating it or freezing it would be fine.

One thing to remember is that you will want to eat that bacon within about 5 days once you thaw it out.  It can't sit in the frig for a week or two like cured bacon.

You are not doing anything "wrong" but most of us use some curing salt to ensure safety.  It just gives you a bigger margin of error.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2019)

I think I would just make pork belly burnt ends with this belly.
Then get yourself some cure#1, and an AMNPS.
The tray with sawdust works best for cold smoking, & the tube with pellets is best for hot smoking.
https://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp
Al


----------



## illini40 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks again for all of the replies. Appreciate it!

I went ahead and ordered some prague powder #1. This is what I ordered - to confirm, this is the right stuff?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008X6KE0E/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

I think I am going to hold off on trying some bacon until I can get the cure #1 and get a little more confidence on an approach. It sounds like my original plan above would likely work, but may not be the best option.

With this change of plans, new questions:

1) if I froze this belly that I just got yesterday, would it be ok to thaw out and use for curing for bacon later?
2) to confirm, I can still hot smoke while using cure #1, correct? I am not going to cold smoke. I have a AMNPS Tube.
3) can you please direct me to a simple and trusted guide on doing a first batch using the cure #1? I’ve just seen lots of little bits info here and there.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Feb 10, 2019)

I'll jump in and am sure others will too, you will see there are lots of preferences but that's because everyone loves home cured and smoked bacon.

0)  Yep, that's the right stuff.
1)  Yes, freezing is fine.  I do it often with bellies from Costco like you got, theirs are my favorite.
2)  Yes, you can hot smoke with cure 1.  I usually hot smoke for around 4 hours to an internal of 145 but you don't have to go that high.
3)  There are 2 main options: dry cure or wet.  I use wet because it's easy and what I'm used to, but dry is great and easy too.  The wet cure I use is Pop's brine:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/

A gallon is good for a single belly, but it really depends on what container you use.  I go full strength... 1 cup each of white sugar, brown sugar, and kosher salt.  I cut mine in thirds to fit the bucket I use, make sure the meat stays submerged, and leave it in the fridge for a couple of weeks... then smoke, slice, vac seal, and freeze.
Enjoy learning the ropes, it is really pretty easy and impresses folks!


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 10, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Hello
> 
> I picked up a pork belly from Costco today, and I’m going to try my first attempt at hot smoked bacon.
> 
> ...



Without a cure involved in your seasonings, you're gonna wind up with an aged, BBQ'd pork belly, barely a cousin to bacon


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Let me chime in on a dry cure method since some one directed you to wet!: https://oldfatguy.ca/?p=6070 

That's Disco's blog, he's around here some where..or frozen solid in Canada.. ;) But I've been doing Canadian and Buckboard Bacon with his stuff for a while now and I like it.

As an aside; you still hot smoke with or with out the cure. Cold smoking is pretty much defined as under 100f, and hot smoking is 120f+ for the smoker temp. I'm sure there is some government definition more exact, but you get the idea!




rexster314 said:


> Without a cure involved in your seasonings, you're gonna wind up with an aged, BBQ'd pork belly, barely a cousin to bacon


Not really true, it would be a more old timey bacon, more akin to salt pork. I knew a guy who used to do civil war re-enactments and they had it before. He didn't make it him self, buy some one involved did, and it's still bacony he said. But they also would soak it in water for half a day before frying it.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks again for all of the help everyone!

I have cut up the pork belly and tossed in the freezer. I have a 3lb chunk separated to use for my first attempt in a week or two.

My new plan:
- 3 lbs pork belly
- 4 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
- 4 1/2 teaspoons black pepper
- 3 tablespoons brown sugar
- 1/2 cup maple syrup
- 3/4 cup distilled water
- 1/2 teaspoon Prague powder #1

Let it sit in the fridge for 3-5 days. Then hot smoke to IT of 150*ish.

Does this sound like a solid, safe plan?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds much better Illini :) I think you got the amounts down. If you don't have it, consider a small digital scale for measuring cure. <In these portions..if you end up deciding to make 200-300 pounds of stuff a weekend..well..> it's just more accurate and you know..a new toy ;)


----------



## HowlingDog (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi illini40,

I too am learning to make and smoke bacon.  It is a great learning process.  I have tried it twice and will continue to experiment.  I did alot of reading, both here and other places.  One of the things I did alot of reading was the amount of cure to use and why.  I didn't see it posted before (may have missed it) was a calculator to measure the meat and cure so you do not use too much or too little.  I found these two sites helpful, and there are some step by step videos that were really helpful too, such as below.

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

https://amazingribs.com/tested-reci...ing-and-injecting/science-curing-meats-safely

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-step-by-step-video.282831

Good luck and enjoy the process!


----------



## illini40 (Feb 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Sounds much better Illini :) I think you got the amounts down. If you don't have it, consider a small digital scale for measuring cure. <In these portions..if you end up deciding to make 200-300 pounds of stuff a weekend..well..> it's just more accurate and you know..a new toy ;)



Thank you for confirming that I am on the right track! I feel better about this approach. I was hesitant to use cure #1, but after some of the reading, I feel like it is only a positive and makes things more guaranteed to be safe (assuming the right amounts).




HowlingDog said:


> Hi illini40,
> 
> I too am learning to make and smoke bacon.  It is a great learning process.  I have tried it twice and will continue to experiment.  I did alot of reading, both here and other places.  One of the things I did alot of reading was the amount of cure to use and why.  I didn't see it posted before (may have missed it) was a calculator to measure the meat and cure so you do not use too much or too little.  I found these two sites helpful, and there are some step by step videos that were really helpful too, such as below.
> 
> ...



Thank you! What process have you tried so far? I’m curious on your experience.

Does my plan seem to make sense, based on your experience?

Thanks for the links. The recipe that I am referencing seems very legitimate and is based on 3lbs of belly. I feel pretty confident with it (came from one of the links you referenced).


----------



## HowlingDog (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi Illini,

I have made bacon twice.  Both times I mixed all the ingredients together (after carefully weighing everything), and rubbed the mix all over the belly.  Placed it is a ziplock, no brine.  First time I let it cure 8 days.  Second time I let it cure 12 days.  Hot smoked.  I was aiming to smoke at 180 but by the time I finished, smoker got up over 210 (230 once, yikes).  

From my readings and comments I have seen here a number of times, the cure adds flavor as well as providing protection and that is why I let it go longer this time.  I am sensitive to too much salt taste so I want to control that.  I did learn that maple sugar is a good substitute for brown sugar and helps minimize the salt taste.  Amazon had it here in 2 days!  

First time, I tried it right away and it was ok, but each day it got better.  Second time, it was pretty ok, still mild on the bacon flavor but I expect it age well, just like the last time. The weather did not cooperate much and I was fighting the smoker quite a bit. The folks I shared with said it was really good, so I have that!!  

It is a fun process.  The next time I try it, I am going to pick a nice clear sunny day, be a bit more patient, and use the A MAZE N tube I have.  Good luck and keep asking questions, that's what I do!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Personally I just always do 14 days, which is the generally accepted 'longest' time to do it. I've had some stuff go 16 days due to weather, it was still fine. Keep in mind..I've NEVER gotten to do pork belly yet, but I do buckboard bacon monthly!

The real issue with Prague Powder 1/Cure 1/InstaCure 1 is when you screw up with it. Which if you follow some basic guides isn't easy to do. It's when you just rather make up your recipe you will encounter big issues. I've read stuff on facebook that was -insanely- poorly thought out, no one asking for help. One guy decided to replace regular salt, with Pink Salt  for instance. He decided to not read about the science and combined old style salt cure with using nitrite etc. Suffice to say he only posted wondering where he went wrong after he ended up in the ER. I'm not sure what all nitrite toxicity can do to you..but I imagine having that much is very unpleasent!

Now one thing I do that is different is I don't soak my bacon after the curing because I often add alot of nice flavouring. I rinse it well, pat dry..but I don't do the hour soak.. I find it's just fine. I really just want the surface cleaned off of excess salt etc. I also dislike tons of sodium <and I can tell when some thing packs sugar..Sriracha used to be my favourite go to condiment but now.. I hate it! To sweet!>


----------



## illini40 (Feb 18, 2019)

Quick update - I have 3lbs of pork belly curing in the fridge now. I used the following for the cure:

- 4 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
- 4 1/2 teaspoons black pepper
- 3 tablespoons brown sugar
- 1/2 cup maple syrup
- 3/4 cup distilled water
- 1/2 teaspoon Prague powder #1

I plan to smoke it this coming weekend. Can’t wait!

Brine and cure mixed up:








In a ziplock and into the fridge:


----------



## Scott K (Feb 20, 2019)

I have hot smoked bacon several times. I do it pretty regularly. I do the dry cure and let the liquid in the belly make the brine. Cures for 7 days in fridge.  Pretty close to what you have in your brine hold the water and add some garlic and bay leaves.  You generally cannot go wrong. It is bacon after all. You will love the results. :)


----------



## illini40 (Feb 21, 2019)

All - I have been flipping the belly in the fridge each evening now. It went into that brine/cure on Monday, and I plan to smoke it this weekend.

Couple of questions as I prepare:

1) I will run my Traeger as low as possible. Likely, it will run around 165*. Any rough guesses on how long it will take the belly to hit 150 or 155* IT? A few hours?
2) I am thinking 155* for the IT. Is that ok?
3) Does it matter if the fat cap is up or down when smoking? I have a Traeger, so heat source below.
4) Once I take it off the smoker, does it need to get sliced right away? Or, if I can’t get access to a slicer for a day, is it ok sitting in the fridge?

Again - I am using cure #1 and will be hot smoking.


----------



## Scott K (Feb 22, 2019)

1. I usually go about 3-4 hours.  depends on what you are smoking at and how much smoke you want on it. This may not be the safest practice but I don't always take it to 150. But I am making it to slice and cook. I am not going to eat it directly off the smoker
2. I have read it is safe eat right off the smoker at 150 deg. i would not take it much more than that. You risk melting the fat, if you go hotter. 
3. I have not noticed a difference I have a habit of fat up. I use a custom built stick burner. 
4. It does not need to be sliced immediately. it slices better when it is colder. Remember it is cured with pink salt,  smoked and cooked, so you should fine with it in the fridge. 

Sounds like what you got is going to be wonderful. Have fun with it. Just dont take the IT too hot and you will have wonderful homemade bacon. The envy of all friends and relatives. When you tell people you make your own bacon, you will see the awe in their eyes. You will also have a lot of new friends.


----------



## illini40 (Feb 22, 2019)

Scott K said:


> 1. I usually go about 3-4 hours.  depends on what you are smoking at and how much smoke you want on it. This may not be the safest practice but I don't always take it to 150. But I am making it to slice and cook. I am not going to eat it directly off the smoker
> 2. I have read it is safe eat right off the smoker at 150 deg. i would not take it much more than that. You risk melting the fat, if you go hotter.
> 3. I have not noticed a difference I have a habit of fat up. I use a custom built stick burner.
> 4. It does not need to be sliced immediately. it slices better when it is colder. Remember it is cured with pink salt,  smoked and cooked, so you should fine with it in the fridge.
> ...



Thank you!


----------

